# Additional family information (IMM 5406)



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone done this one on the new-form app?

The CIC web site says:

This form must be completed by:

You, as the principal applicant,
Your spouse or common-law partner (whether accompanying you to Canada or not), and
Your dependent children aged 18 or over (whether accompanying you to Canada or not)​
Does this mean that my partner needs to complete a separate doc or does this just speak to the fact that he has to be on the spouse line of my form?


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*Re-documents*



arsenal said:


> Anyone done this one on the new-form app?
> 
> The CIC web site says:
> 
> ...



Hi. i hope this will help to answe your question! yes he'll need to fill in his separate application form,my hubby did the same thing because they also require the same family history. Goodluck


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Snathico said:


> Hi. i hope this will help to answe your question! yes he'll need to fill in his separate application form,my hubby did the same thing because they also require the same family history. Goodluck


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## azaman (Oct 29, 2014)

How many signature is required in each form?
---Additional Family Information form can require 3 signatures on one page. Often people will sign the bottom of this form, and miss the fact that 2 other signatures are also required depending on whether there is a spouse or children.
-----
is it correct?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

azaman said:


> How many signature is required in each form?
> ---Additional Family Information form can require 3 signatures on one page. Often people will sign the bottom of this form, and miss the fact that 2 other signatures are also required depending on whether there is a spouse or children.
> -----
> is it correct?




You bumped up a thread from 2009 for _that_????


----------

